# Petco babies



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I know I shouldnt have but I could not resist the temptation since I knew I had room to keep and raise a new addition. I went into the store a couple days ago looking for one and I ended up with 2! Ugh terrible lol but I have grown attached already. Anyways here they are, I think they are still to young to distinguish between male or female and fin type. Maybe you guys have an opinion? Named them Ping and Pong lol since I dont know what they are yet.









Ping








Pong






























































and here is my other setup 

Heater to come soon... It stays really hot in my room and I have been monitoring the temperature. Stays about 82 for the most part.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

when aggression shows you can find out gender.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Go here for more information: http://bettacarecentral.weebly.com/baby-betta-care.html


----------



## jenniijennii309 (Jul 30, 2012)

Check out how aggressive they are n there are some sights online that may help


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ I also got a baby one from petco. Tomorrow it will be 2 weeks since I got him ^^ Congrats on your new babies ^^


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

I got my little one from Petco. It's a real time occupier checking their bellies to see if you have a white spot coming in  I think my Baby is a girl! (I may have to correct that if I'm guessing too soon lol)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to wait until they're grown up. Young males tend to have fake egg spots to fool other males so that's an inaccurate way to find out.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

They seem pretty aggressive towards each other... maybe they are boys? I wanted a girl lol it's ok. They need lots of attention but I knew what I was getting into. What do you guys feed your little ones? I crushed up Omega one and a little bit of freeze dried blood worms. One doesnt like the bloodworm the other is all over it lol oh and I give them frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

They are so cute! I recently picked up a baby Betta because when I was looking in their cups I found a Double Tail HMPK!!! He or she is so darn cute!! Can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl when it's a bit older. Right now shows the egg spot but don't know if it's real. Congrats on your new babies! Oh and your tanks are awesome! Are those glass dividers in the first tank?


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

You just cant say no to them right? lol I just had to bring them home with me. Thanks! Yea they are glass dividers that came with the tank. The middle one is empty just has some plants so they cant see each other as much.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't feel guilty. I bought 5 baby bettas from Petco. I just love the little squirts. they are very friendly, even to the point of coming up to my finger and nibbling, hoping for a treat. one of them has grown enough to eat the tiny pellets i feed. the rest still eat ground pellets and of course, chopped blood worms


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

After i get my 2nd Betta i am considering a baby male, just so i can have the fun of watching him grow and become so awesome and pretty. Im guessing caring for a baby betta is the same as getting a full grown one?

I might even get a baby male when i pick my 2nd betta up if the Petco my friend works at has any baby ones. Cant waaait!


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

They require more attention and more frequent water changes just to make sure they stay healthy. They eat a lot less but i grind the food up and they love having itty bitty bite size pieces they can chomp down on. Lol imagine caring for a human baby


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah okay! As much as i watch over and keep the water clean and fresh for my buddy Loki i could totally care for a baby betta. Im definitely going to consider buying one sometime soon i think


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one or two after I move to Texas. We'll have a Petco nearby.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you should definitely do it. I mean you will be giving them a better home with lots of love and you will be rescuing them from a life in cups or worse... death.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I have two! One is around 3 months old now and the other I got a week ago, and they are just adorable!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohhh i just keep getting tempted more and more to buy one of the little guys when i go pick up my 2nd one! Looks like if im lucky i'll be coming home with 2 fishys tonight


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Im hoping mine turn out to be girls! I already have 3 adult males, plus one i am babysitting. 5 more would put me over the edge!! but 5 girls can live in my community tank


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Just want to make sure- to those considering getting a betta "baby", have you read the link I posted on page one? It explains baby betta care


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh boy. i was in petco again today, and they had a new batch of babies. one lovely marble... but i resisted. it was very hard. some of the poor things were so tiny they still had diapers on. way too small to be sold in my opinion.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww thats a shame, i wish i could go get one to take care of.....but im going to wait until i get to know my 2nd new fish more. Cause my friend who worked at Petco surprised me with my 2nd fish today! I absolutely love him! I'll be putting pics of him i just took in my "First Pet Ive Ever Bought" thread!


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol I was at petco today and wanted to get another baby also haha so hard to say no. I want to make sure these little guys make it through before I even consider getting another betta. Ive been bit by the betta bug hard guys... is there a cure?? lol


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

dont think so...


----------

